# Barbus ablabes aka Ablabes Barb



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Common Name / Synonyms:
Puntius ablabes 
bearded 
Barbodes ablabes 
Barbus spurelli 

Family: Cyprinidae 

Water Temperature:
Low: 22 ° C 
Max: 24 ° C 
Repro: 26 ° C 
PH
Min: 6 
Max: 7 
Repro: 6.5 

Hardness
Min: 6 ° dGH / 10.7088 ° f 
Max: 8 ° dGH / 14.2784 ° f 
Repro: 6 dGH / 10.7088 ° f 

Hydro_dynamique: stagnant / Current
Size: 
Male
Max: 11cm 

Female 
Max: 11cm

Origin: Cote d'Ivoire, Gambia, Guinea, Nigeria, Senegal, Chad 

General: 
Social and gregarious fish live (to be tank and acclimatized in a group without intense light becomes fierce otherwise) Eat live food, small crustaceans, flakes Reproduction pretty easy aquarium (small aquarium) 

Description / dimorphism: 
More streamlined male, female largest to spawning 

Reproduction: (Type: Oviparous) 


Food: (Plan: Carnivore / Omnivore) 


Habitat: 

Aquarium 200L (7 individuals), dark soil, dense vegetation with ample space for swimming, freshwater and slightly acidic (ideal for a community tank) 

Life in the aquarium:

Sociability: Sociable (under certain conditions) 
Behavior: Group / Gregarious 
Area occupied area / Environment / Desktop 
Life expectancy: /
Minimum amount of water: / 
Recommended dimensions: /
Minimum recommended: / 










Source: Aqua-passion.com


----------

